# Instant Koi Kit hehe



## gemjunkie (Jan 20, 2005)

Well we had our monthly aquarium club meeting and the woman that hosted it last night does ponds and sells koi. She has 6 HUGE vats of QT fish in her back yard and in one of them the fish were spawning like CRAZY. On the water were BUNCHES of water hyacinths and many MANY eggs in the roots. She wasn't going to try to get the eggs to hatch and left them for most of the others to eat. I asked if I could take a few roots and see if I could get the eggs to hatch and grow.

WELL.............. With my jewelry loupes I've been watching the eggs and although many are not viable, I'm seeing the start of fry in others!!! She didn't think the eggs would be good since the males were so small (OMG the smell of a tank of spawning koi is NASTY!!!). I was SHOCKED at how small the eggs are. A fish that size must be able to have 1000s of eggs in a clutch. Just amazing!

The fish are BEAUTIFUL and if just a few turn out like the parents or make it to a few inches, it will all be worth it!

I'll update as things happen!


----------



## MarineFish (Mar 6, 2006)

Thats Awesome!!!! WE NEED PICS, WE NEED PICS!!!!


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Good luck! I love koi. I have two babies which im moving to my neighbors pond in 8 days, and ive kept them before. They are great fish!

Where do you plan on keeping him?


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2006)

That's awesome! Keep us posted!


----------

